# My Crayon Experiment



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I was just playing around getting a feel for it. This will be going for a fundraiser I need daylight to trace image properly. I'm thinking of trying to find an image for each season/holiday. Maybe do a quilt as you go type thing, so I'm not messing image on back, then m ake the mini quilt double sided? I'm considering getting a table top mini quilt hanger (where do I find those)?
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Cute! 
Try here for mini quilt hangers: 
http://robinsonswoodcrafts.com/wirequiltholders4.htm


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Horsemom, isn't this kinda fun. Remember to go over the area real good for the color to become deeper. I found that I had to only go over the area once with the paper towel and hot iron to set the color in. I too have plans to make a couple of quilts this way. you can find all kinds of neat color books at the dollar tree store.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I used to have a coloring book when I was a kid telling the story of why the unicorns didn't get on the ark. I'm hoping mom still has it cause I loved the way the unicorns were done. I thought I saw Cherokee with it once but mom says she doesn't think she has it 
Heidi


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Too cute!


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Fun idea. We have made quilts like this at school with the students. 
We found crayola crayons worked the best and make sure you heat set them with an iron and paper towel. 
And as posted earlier, if you want a darker color, go over the area with crayons more as some comes off when you beat set it. 
Post pics when it is done


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

How does the colors hold up in washing? I can remember we did in school for wall picture . 70 years or so ago. I can not remember mom ever washing it. I did have fabic paint back in early 50's in jars and then they were selling tubes of the paint. 

Right now hands too sore to cut stuff but I think I can sew some. Arthritis. I got my hands banged up and it flared up. Hopely I can get some done this winter.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Newcolorado I have not washed anything that was colored. This was just a prototype to get the feel for the technique. I'm in the middle of moving so everything sewing has been put on hold.
Heidi


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

Heidi'
I know about moving and my stuff is packed to get in yet.


----------

